# Attention New England



## noodles (Feb 3, 2008)

Suck it!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG! It's over. I knew the pressure was on them.  Congrats NY!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Who said cheaters never prosper?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2008)

Fortunately, I am a good sport.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 3, 2008)

You mean I gotta wait for this stuff to be over so I can watch House?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 3, 2008)

You banned Noodles!?

Outrageous 













But righteous!  j/k


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> Suck it!





It was a good game though.


----------



## Drew's Liver (Feb 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Fortunately, I am a good sport.



Aww, chill out and have a cold one.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 3, 2008)

Drew's Liver said:


> Aww, chill out and have a cold one.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 3, 2008)

cadenhead said:


> It was a good game though.



 The last quarter especially. Too bad the Pats didn't pick it up in the end...


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2008)

I DEMAND A THREAD ABOUT HOW HANDSOME TOM BRADY IS!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2008)

Fucking A. Bullshit. Fucking spineless, gutless o-line! And I can't believe they couldn't sack Manning there, unbelievable. 

I hope the Giants plane crashes in the sierra mountains on the way home, fucking cocksuckers.


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 3, 2008)

^^^ Official shirt from the NFL shop. I am soooo getting this.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> The last quarter especially. Too bad the Pats didn't pick it up in the end...



Nah, our offensive line sucked. Brady got rocked all night, and Manning basically won the game with that sack he avoided followed up by the long bomb. Credit where it's due. I still hate his guts, but they deserved it.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 3, 2008)

You drunk Chris?


----------



## Lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh shit


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nah, our offensive line sucked. Brady got rocked all night, and Manning basically won the game with that sack he avoided followed up by the long bomb. Credit where it's due. I still hate his guts, but they deserved it.



I agree, I just think it really sucks for New England fans because there is a huge historical discrepancy between going 19-0 and 18-1 if you know what I mean


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I agree, I just think it really sucks for New England fans because there is a huge historical discrepancy between going 19-0 and 18-1 if you know what I mean



Yeah, it's a bummer, but hey. I just wish the game was like 58-55 or something so it was actually exciting to watch.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHA
AND ?
lol, thats awesome about the game though. 
How long are the bans?


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 3, 2008)

Another shirt from the NFL shop. Holy Shit


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm signing all you Giants fans up for bestiality spam!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuckin' Chris. 


One of the... no, probably THE biggest upset in sports history. Amazing!

Rather boring, but exciting in the 4th.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

thats awesome
i agree, great 4th, the rest was meh

Nick, im not a giants fan, i just hate the pats



























EMG60


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2008)

Tom Brady is damn handsome. That is all.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> Tom Brady is damn handsome. That is all.



Tom brady creates a positive posting atmosphere


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2008)

I may need to get a t-shirt... I'm not a Giants fan, but that's freaking hilarious. BTW I'm monitoring the nflshop.com servers right now (the company that runs them is one of our clients)


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Man, that was terrible play calling by the Pats. And what happened to our O-line?

Whatever, congrats to the Giants 

I just wish we hadn't had lost to Eli, of all people. He's one of my least favorite people in football.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 3, 2008)

What a game! They'd make a movie about this, unfortunately it has been made 1000000+ times before. I was thoroughly entertained throughout, It was back and forth like a tennis match. Unfortunately, im about to puke up all of the Twizzlers and Cheesy snacks I've consumed during the game.  

Congrats Giants on the most entertaining Superbowl I've ever watched


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 3, 2008)

The next fool that calls the game boring gets kicked in the nads. That was an excellent defensive game, especially by the Giants. 

I had a feeling the Patriots were doomed when Manning ran out of a pile of about 14 guys and threw a pass that receiver caught with his head, which was an utterly insane catch.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 3, 2008)

Anybody else think that Brady's foot was still bugging him? He missed some throws that he normally would have made.

BTW, give real credit to the Giant's d coordinator Spagnolo(from Da Iggles, of course).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not a fan of either team, but god damn the giants kept kicking brady's ass, seemed like every other play he was on the ground


----------



## Groff (Feb 3, 2008)

Damnitt, I wanted the Pats to win.

It was an interesting game towards the end. But then I realized... I don't care about football. 

But yeah, The last 10 minutes were quite exciting.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeah, it's a bummer, but hey. I just wish the game was like 58-55 or something so it was actually exciting to watch.



It was exciting.  

As an ex-D-Lineman, I can tell you that watching the Giants' D-line pick apart the Pat's O-Line was awesome. Guess you'd have to be an athlete to appreciate these things. 



ohio_eric said:


> I had a feeling the Patriots were doomed when Manning ran out of a pile of about 14 guys and threw a pass that receiver caught with his head, which was an utterly insane catch.



Yes! That was awesome 



Also I liked that "One word to describe your team" before the game. Fitting that "Resilience" was the Giants'


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 4, 2008)

Fucking A. I'm glad I didn't watch the game (was on a date). I would have had a heart attack and broke my fucking TV. I hate the Mannings. Both of them.


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 4, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I'm glad I didn't watch the game (was on a date).



Bet that chick + you points for going on a date on a Super Bowl Sunday.  



Jongpil Yun said:


> I hate the Mannings. Both of them.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 4, 2008)

What's wrong with the Mannings? (I don't watch much football)


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> God damn the giants kept kicking brady's ass, seemed like every other play he was on the ground



 

And that's what they had to do. Even though Brady wasn't looking as sharp, keeping him on the deck is job 1. You keep him on the deck and they lose their main man, the creative talent. 

I would have liked to have seen a perfect season just for sports achievement sakes, but I'm pleased for the Giants for snubbing it out also. 

You have to stay awake so late watching it here in the UK though!


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 4, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> You have to stay awake so late watching it here in the UK though!



Guess for those of us in Hong Kong we are lucky  I only need to wake up slightly earlier than usual to watch the entire first half before I headed to work.  Oh well, but the "goods" was in the 4th... missed the live broadcast, but kept up with the score at work...  Oh well, will watch re-play tonight when I get home.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 4, 2008)

I caught the last 30 seconds of the half-time show, missed the third and got to see the last 3 minutes of the fourth.

I would've watched the whole thing but was filming for my dissertation film. Anyway, it's been said before; I got to see the goods at the end!

Like Chris said, if it was a high-scoring game I would've been gutted that I missed a lot of it, but seeing as the game turned twice in the 4th with an amazing escape by Manning followed by a throw that ended with a 1st down in, what looked like, a back-breaking catch, I'm still a happy camper. Just wished the Patriots held onto it until the end.


----------



## Chris (Feb 4, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> It was exciting.
> 
> As an ex-D-Lineman, I can tell you that watching the Giants' D-line pick apart the Pat's O-Line was awesome. Guess you'd have to be an athlete to appreciate these things.



 Who are you, Al Bundy? Please, tell us about your glory days of High School football.


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 4, 2008)

my guts are still in a knot. whats up with the 4th and 13 call. damn that call pissed me off.


----------



## Drew (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nah, our offensive line sucked. Brady got rocked all night, and Manning basically won the game with that sack he avoided followed up by the long bomb. Credit where it's due. I still hate his guts, but they deserved it.



Honestly, there were two plays on that drive that should have ended the game - Manning somehow making it out of a sea of Pats (dumb luck) and connecting on that absurd pass (bit of luck, but you have to ackgnowledge the skill there), and then that interception that we almost came up with just before (dumb luck - we were SO close to coming up with that, another half inch and that was the game). 

I won't deny we played poorly all night (and what was up with Brady? he was off all night, and his color was way off, he was kind of yellow by the end of the game. We were speculating jaundice, it was so bad...), and that the Giants D deserves everything that was said about them, but there's also no denying that the Giants got two VERY lucky breaks there.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 4, 2008)

What a game. I was very surprised by Eli Manning and the NY Giants. You know, in a way, I was kinda glad the Giants took it. They had this stragedy to attack Tom Brady it seemed. I will always be a Seattle Seahawks fan but I really like the Patriots as well because, well, everyone I know here, likes them, but I didn't mind seeing them lose.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Who are you, Al Bundy? Please, tell us about your glory days of High School football.



If you truly want to know my football past, PM me, I'll tell you.

What I'm saying is that it bothers me when all people want to see is a high scoring game because that's the only place they find the action. Having been a player, I see the game from a different perspective. I've been in the underdog position beating a team that was "unstoppable;" The adrenaline rush is un-fucking-believable. I've been on a team that was supposedly "unstoppable" and losing on a 4th and long; The frustration is phenomenal. The feelings of each are impossible to put into words.

I feel sorry for those who can't relate.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Who are you, Al Bundy? Please, tell us about your glory days of High School football.



 













Seriously though, I too found this game quite exciting.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> If you truly want to know my football past, PM me, I'll tell you.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it bothers me when all people want to see is a high scoring game because that's the only place they find the action. Having been a player, I see the game from a different perspective. I've been in the underdog position beating a team that was "unstoppable;" The adrenaline rush is un-fucking-believable. I've been on a team that was supposedly "unstoppable" and losing on a 4th and long; The frustration is phenomenal. The feelings of each are impossible to put into words.
> 
> I feel sorry for those who can't relate.



I don't care about your football past dude.  It's you saying "I guess you had to be an athlete". I played hockey through highschool and into college. I just don't plaster shirtless pics of myself everywhere and recap the glory days on the internet.


----------



## noodles (Feb 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I played hockey through highschool and into college.



And you still have teeth?


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 6, 2008)

noodles said:


> And you still have teeth?



Yeah, but who's?  Maybe in a jar soemwhere?


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't care about your football past dude.  It's you saying "I guess you had to be an athlete". I played hockey through highschool and into college. I just don't plaster shirtless pics of myself everywhere and recap the glory days on the internet.



Exactly. I think it's you had to be a football player not an athlete CAUSE I am a athlete and I thought the "Snooze bowl" was boring BUT i'm not a football fan so wtf do I know?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

noodles said:


> And you still have teeth?





I got hit in the mouth by a hockey puck in 8th grade playing ice hockey at middle school. I just had a cut on my lip and my teeth were fine, luckily.


----------

